# Ponytail vs. Topknot



## kudo2u (Aug 28, 2008)

I've seen lots of threads on topknots, and this is probably a silly question, but my baby is a silly girl.  

I've followed the great tutorial on topknots that is posted above. I believe I have that down well, and can not make a single or double topknot that lasts the entire day without coming loose.

My question - I've seen lots of VERY cute photos with ponytail instead of a topknot; even some with adorable bows! How on earth do you put the hair up in a ponytail? Do you not use papers when you do this? Does using a band without papers damage the hair?

My baby will hold still and let me put her hair up however I like, but I just can't figure out how to make a ponytail stay put! I can't seem to get the band tight enough, and the paper just slides off.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I most likely didn't do any of this "right", but I didn't use papers, or mesh. I tried using tulle mesh, but Star had those out in no time! I used the small scrunchie type bands in various colors. I could get these tight enough so when Star did one of his "adjustments" it didn't come off. I used to braid the opposite side and put colored hair bands at the end of the braid. Then I would weave in hair ribbons to be tied in a bow. I would find barrettes in the kiddie section of department stores, and the hair product area in grocery, and drug stores. I'd put the barrettes in the braid, and at his off center ponytail. Look at this picture in my album, he has ribbons, and dragonfly barrettes in the braid.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/uploads/12...3_1646_2010.jpg


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Star is so stylin' in that photo!

When I used to put Tucker's hair in a topknot-I also used a tiny bit of hair gel under the elastic band, when it dried, it would hold the band in.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't really understand your question. LOL
Do you mean a ponytail like this:
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p283/im...pg?t=1235632227
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p283/im...pg?t=1235632418


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It sounds like you may not be using the proper bands for the topknot.
THey are little orthodontic type latex bands about the diameter of the tip
of your little finger. You wrap it around twice unless the topknot is very thin -
then three times. Make certain it isn't pulling the hair too tight or else
the dog will bat at it or rub it until it comes out or hair breaks. Then
you can add a bow with a barette attached at the base of the band or
you can use a bow with another of the same type of band wrapped around
the topknot again. Voila! No paper is used unless you want to cover the
hair which makes the ponytail. I think they look cute with the hair out.
This shows one way to do it.
[attachment=49046:________...ybluesig.jpg]


----------



## kudo2u (Aug 28, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 26 2009, 01:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734493


> I don't really understand your question. LOL
> Do you mean a ponytail like this:
> http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p283/im...pg?t=1235632227
> http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p283/im...pg?t=1235632418[/B]


Yes, a ponytail like that! As opposed to a topknot that is folded over.

And what I meant to say earlier is that I can NOW make a topknot (double or single) that will last all day....oops  

So when you make a ponytail, there is no paper involved, and you use a tiny bit of hairgel to make it stay put?


----------



## kudo2u (Aug 28, 2008)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Feb 26 2009, 12:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734485


> I most likely didn't do any of this "right", but I didn't use papers, or mesh. I tried using tulle mesh, but Star had those out in no time! I used the small scrunchie type bands in various colors. I could get these tight enough so when Star did one of his "adjustments" it didn't come off. I used to braid the opposite side and put colored hair bands at the end of the braid. Then I would weave in hair ribbons to be tied in a bow. I would find barrettes in the kiddie section of department stores, and the hair product area in grocery, and drug stores. I'd put the barrettes in the braid, and at his off center ponytail. Look at this picture in my album, he has ribbons, and dragonfly barrettes in the braid.
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/uploads/12...3_1646_2010.jpg[/B]



Goodness that is an elaborate undertaking. I think it will take me a while to work up to that!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

After a bit of practice it becomes real easy. I have found these bands to cause the least breakage. http://www.mygofetch.com/ go to accessories, hair accents then hair bands.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I first put Abba moisturizing leave in conditioner on the entire part of the area I want up. I use the tiny bands also. I twist mine tight. Now when they get that Oriental look loosen it. I prefer to go tighter than looser.

If you are trying to get your baby used to the topknot I do recommend the little baby pony tails. It will help you get it in and also I think the puppy will start to get used to having something in their hair. Rylee hates her hair in her face and at first would sit at least 45 minutes. I am definitely not a professional in the least.

The other ting you can do and it will stay in the hair. I call it the Topsy tail look. Got this idea when they were selling Topsy tails on the INTERNET. You may be able to Google it and see what the product looks like.

Again I would start with the baby bands. Gather your tail and put in one pony. Then take your finger and push a space right in the center. Your finger goes from the back to the front. The pony will fall down in your puppies face take that tail and push it back through the center space you just created and pull tight. This type of tail is practicality indestructible.

I hope this made sense and was helpful.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (kudo2u @ Feb 26 2009, 02:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734715


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 26 2009, 01:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734493





> I don't really understand your question. LOL
> Do you mean a ponytail like this:
> http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p283/im...pg?t=1235632227
> http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p283/im...pg?t=1235632418[/B]


Yes, a ponytail like that! As opposed to a topknot that is folded over.

And what I meant to say earlier is that I can NOW make a topknot (double or single) that will last all day....oops  

So when you make a ponytail, there is no paper involved, and you use a tiny bit of hairgel to make it stay put?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't use any paper or hairgel. I just put a little rubber band in her hair. I try to put the ponytail further back on her head or on one side so it won't fall into her face. I redo her topnot alot. I really want to get some papers but I haven't had the chance to go to a Sally's store yet. But yes, the bands I use do damage her hair  
Sometimes I make a yorkie topnot, as it does not get in her face, unless she messes it up 
I love shih tzu topnots, but her hair is too short and thin for that yet.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I've been using just the band with no gel. It stays on all day but the baby hair sticks out here and there (so now I'm practicing using paper). When I use just the band, I redo it every day. If I leave it in for more than a day, the hair by the band starts to matte and then they will break when I try to brush the matte out. I find that if I remove the band by cutting it with the scissors, it creates the least damage.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Feb 26 2009, 01:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734497


> It sounds like you may not be using the proper bands for the topknot.
> THey are little orthodontic type latex bands about the diameter of the tip
> of your little finger. You wrap it around twice unless the topknot is very thin -
> then three times. Make certain it isn't pulling the hair too tight or else
> ...



I think Brit hit it, you need to watch and be careful of your bands. 

Here is a couple of pics. I like to braid Feather and Indi's topknots. 





























and here is where I get my bands.

http://www.showoffproducts.com/bands.htm

Go down to Medium, you need the 5/16s yellow ones, fine weight.
You can use the white light weight ones (down below the yellow ones); but they break hair more. 

Hope that helps,
Karla


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Maltsnme @ Feb 26 2009, 10:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735009


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Feb 26 2009, 01:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734497





> It sounds like you may not be using the proper bands for the topknot.
> THey are little orthodontic type latex bands about the diameter of the tip
> of your little finger. You wrap it around twice unless the topknot is very thin -
> then three times. Make certain it isn't pulling the hair too tight or else
> ...



I think Brit hit it, you need to watch and be careful of your bands. 

Here is a couple of pics. I like to braid Feather and Indi's topknots. 





























and here is where I get my bands.

http://www.showoffproducts.com/bands.htm

Go down to Medium, you need the 5/16s yellow ones, fine weight.
You can use the white light weight ones (down below the yellow ones); but they break hair more. 

Hope that helps,
Karla
[/B][/QUOTE]


What pretty pics of your babies! :wub:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Your babies are all so cute. I've got to try the braid once their hair is longer. Do you use the same type of band at the end of the braid and how do you keep the hair from sticking out of the braid (I find my Malt's hair are not all the same length)?


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

*I know this is an old post...but...when searching for braids....*

it came up......what size bands are you using...and where do I get them...the link you posted is no longer working...thanks...




Maltsnme said:


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Feb 26 2009, 01:21 AM)
> 
> 
> I think Brit hit it, you need to watch and be careful of your bands.
> ...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

This is a fun place to explore and they carry bands in colors.

the color coordinated canine


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't use any gel but make sure to cut the bands off instead of pulling. It will break the hairs then you will have a bunch of little hairs sticking out.

Oh I speak from experience


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

*bands...*

thank you for the link for the coordinated bands .....I always cut them out....would be afraid to pull them out....ouch!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I use the covered rubber bands,they're small. I get them in the section for babies, at Walmart or any store like it... I think they might be called scrunchie or something like that. They come in a package of 50 for about $4.

They're covered in some sort of thread like wrap,they don't get caught in the hair as bad as rubber bands...,they hold pretty good too.

I use them to sew my hand made bows onto.


----------

